# Mt Dew will kill *****



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

we have been having a terible time with ***** this summer. a guy told me that if you take a pound of fly bait and mix it with Mt Dew that they will die when they eat it


so I got 2 pounds of fly bait and 4 cans of pop and to ice the cake for them I busted a dozen eggs into a feed pan last night

this morning there were 4 huge ***** not ten feet from the pan.

I wish i had had this info 30 quail,23chicken and countless rabbits ago


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

That's good to know, but I think I'd trap them first. What if they eat that stuff and crawl under the house before they die?


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

I was old by the guy that give me the info that in all the years he has been doing it he has never seen one get more than 15 ft from the pan

I tryed traps to no avail. Ive got the beard but i am no grizzly adams

you all should know that this could also kill anything else that eats it.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

bob clark said:


> you all should know that this could also kill anything else that eats it.


Yipes.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Lets get thew Facts straight and lets not just say that Mt. Kills *****. That is misleading as heck. Mt. Dew attracts the ***** because of the sweetness and it is the Fly Bait and or over stuff you put in the drink that Kills NOT the Mt. Dew itself. Lets be fair in these titles to the posts~!


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Does this work with squirrels?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

My Dad is a "Mountain Dew" fanatic......has to drink it ALL THE TIME.....but so far, he hasn't fallen over dead from drinking too much of it......though his teeth rotted out and had to be pulled many years ago......juries still out on whether it was "THE DEW" or just his sweet tooth that was responsible. :shrug: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dink (Jan 13, 2006)

what kind of fly bait?


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Dink said:


> what kind of fly bait?


It was blue and crumbly. it comes in yellow as well.

sorry it was in bulk and didnt have a lable. I think about any crumble bait would work


----------



## Dink (Jan 13, 2006)

Awsome there has been rabies spreading like crazy in our county so to say the least I dont want ***** hanging around especially after one killed my pet duck.thanks


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I will wait to put it out until after I have locked the poultry away for the night. What if the ***** are sloppy and spill some on the ground....will I have to cordone off that area or can I just dilute it with a good hosing?


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> Lets get thew Facts straight and lets not just say that Mt. Kills *****. That is misleading as heck. Mt. Dew attracts the ***** because of the sweetness and it is the Fly Bait and or over stuff you put in the drink that Kills NOT the Mt. Dew itself. Lets be fair in these titles to the posts~!



I sure am glad you posted this. I will make sure to be more mindfull in the future


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

rickd203 said:


> Does this work with squirrels?



I bet it would as long as the squirls "Do the Dew"


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan Doling said:


> I will wait to put it out until after I have locked the poultry away for the night. What if the ***** are sloppy and spill some on the ground....will I have to cordone off that area or can I just dilute it with a good hosing?



Im not sure , thats a good question


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Blue Streak Fly bait. Must have the active ingredient in Blue Streak, but any brand would do, there are however 2 types so get the correct active ingredient. Available @ TSC and feedstores everywhere! Just make it strong enough to do the job quickly. A little dry cat in the mix helps as well.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> . A little dry cat in the mix helps as well.



how do you keep your cat dry when you add the Mt Dew. wouldnt the cat just run away?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Stephen...did you mean dry cat "food" or am I supposed to dehydrate our Boo?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay, I need to proof prior to posting! I suppose one could suspend the dry cat slightly above the wet poison & hope for the best. No offense intended towards felines or those who love them, just a typo. I have used this concoction for years with Coca Cola (Notice I didn't say coke) and it kills EVERYTHING that eats/drinks it. Never had much luck with diet drinks (Duh, real sugar is always best). Do be careful, this is pretty serious poison, all pets, even your neighbors will be found dead if they're allowed access to it. Thanks for catching that Bob. Stephen


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

*IT IS ILLEGAL TO USE ANY INSECTICIDE/PESTICIDE PRODUCT AGAINST THE LABEL.*

There is a reason why these products have labels...to make sure the product is used correctly and safely on the target animal.

:nono:


----------



## cowgirlracer (Mar 13, 2006)

Rofl


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

arabian knight said:


>


Quick AK took the bait!!! What's the antidote? :shrug: :dance: :dance:


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Wow, disappointing.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

bob clark said:


> you all should know that this could also kill anything else that eats it.


Including you??? Hmmm......


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

BaronsMom said:


> Wow, disappointing.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

bob clark said:


>


Dang Noe Bob took it. He couldn't even keep away from his own poison!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have done this also, but I just mixed it with some cat food & a little water. I have not had any crawl farther than a few feet from the pan. If they did, it was far enough that I couldn't smell them when they died. I sat the pan up in the haymow & my cats never went near it. I guess they are smarter than *****!  



> IT IS ILLEGAL TO USE ANY INSECTICIDE/PESTICIDE PRODUCT AGAINST THE LABEL.
> 
> There is a reason why these products have labels...to make sure the product is used correctly and safely on the target animal.



Yeah, yeah, but when you have tried all other options & the ***** just look at you & laugh, you think outside the box. When you get tired of cleaning up the carnage the ***** leave behind, it doesn't seem quite so bad to use something in a way not normally intended. I was even willing to sacrifice a few barn cats if it came to that, but they didn't touch it. Might not be the proper way to use the fly bait, but it sure works! When I used traps, all I caught were the darn cats.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I just think Poison is just so wrong.plus I wouldn't want to eat them.Why not just use better Fencing and some Lead.

Oh this Poison will not hurt Poultry but it would Grandkids or Dogs.

big rockpile


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> I just think Poison is just so wrong.plus I wouldn't want to eat them.Why not just use better Fencing and some Lead.
> 
> Oh this Poison will not hurt Poultry but it would Grandkids or Dogs.
> 
> big rockpile



I dont have the money for the fencing.I dont eat ****. guns only work if you are right there.I shot the dog for eating guineas and my boyfriend cant concive


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Wouldn't it make more sense to put out just plain food within blasting range of your house window?

Put out poisonous food is going to kill anything that eats it regardless if it is your targeted animal or your cat or dog. For those of you who thinks it's okay to poison animals like this, remember that perhaps your neighbor will do this as well. I don't want to hear you whining when you post "My neighbor killed our dog/cat/goat/chickens . . . . by putting out poison for the raccoons they had problems with." 

And I also agree Bob, that your post if misleading. Mountain Dew has nothing to do with killing the animals - it's the fly poison.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

I disagree ... Mt. Dew can kill racoons, and any other small animal. As long as you get a good solid hit with a full can of the stuff.

Nikki


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to put out just plain food within blasting range of your house window?
> 
> Put out poisonous food is going to kill anything that eats it regardless if it is your targeted animal or your cat or dog. For those of you who thinks it's okay to poison animals like this, remember that perhaps your neighbor will do this as well. I don't want to hear you whining when you post "My neighbor killed our dog/cat/goat/chickens . . . . by putting out poison for the raccoons they had problems with."
> 
> And I also agree Bob, that your post if misleading. Mountain Dew has nothing to do with killing the animals - it's the fly poison.



this may work well for you ,but not for me. I will no longer sit up all night waiting for the varmitts to strike. my closest neighbor is 1/2 away if thier dog or cat is around here at night they need to die

as far as the Mt Dew in the post title being missleading , too bad .you would have to be an idiot to take it seriously. I think most people see that. without the intisment of the Mt Dew would the ***** go for the poison? granted this is a last resort slash and burn way of doing it . but it is very affective and i was quite releaved and thrilled to see thier lifeless carcasses strewn around this morning.


this is my happy dance :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: one for each dead ****. maybe i will be luck enough to dance on the graves of more dead ***** tomorrow


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Rant over , I feel better


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I am also not going to sit up every night while waiting for the ***** to come & kill something. I do need to sleep at some point. I also made sure the poison I put out was up where no kid or dog could get to it. Actually my dog can't even get in the barn unless I open the door for her. The cats did not touch it & I frankly would not have cared if a few of them would have. If they would have stayed out of the traps I might have caught the ***** more humanely. I also do not eat ****. Why would I when I have good homegrown beef, pork, rabbits, & chickens in the freezer. If you have never done it this way I can understand your point of view. I can assure you though that they drop dead right where they are & it is a joyful sight to see them dead instead of my other animals. Better fence doesn't always work either. They would tear the bottom of my rabbit pen open. So I am with Bob on this one & will gladly do a happy dance over any dead ***** I see!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

comon Wendy, lets dance :dance: :dance:


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, watch your hands there girl 

jim would not approve :nono:


----------



## BARKINGOWL (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Bob, not Mike. If your animal is over at my place during the night,
it deserves an invitation to my midnight snack. Eat all you like, *****!!!!!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

mama2littleman said:


> I disagree ... Mt. Dew can kill racoons, and any other small animal. As long as you get a good solid hit with a full can of the stuff.
> 
> Nikki


I have been told that it will also kill by its self because they cant burp. it bloats them up and they die .


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

We use the live trap baited with a can of sardines and it hasn't failed us yet.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Why Bob! If it's happened before on this forum, I haven't seen it!

You actually RANTED!

Good for you!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Could it be possible that the caffeine in Mountain Dew raises the animal's blood pressure and thus enabling the posion to work faster thru the system? Just a thought.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is a link to the government-required materials safety data sheet for the blue fly bait. Note the symptoms of exposure for people and the antidote (atropine, which is itself nasty stuff).

http://www.plunketts.net/bluestreak-m.htm

A way to remember the symptoms is SLUD--salivation, lacrimation, urination, defication-->drooling crying peeing pooping.

We have racoons in my suburb. I'm glad they're not much trouble here. But we don't keep lifestock.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

If you have enough Mountain Dew, you can also kill raccoons by drowning them in it. 

Of course, you have to catch them first. And they do kick, scratch and bite a bit.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

BaronsMom said:


> *IT IS ILLEGAL TO USE ANY INSECTICIDE/PESTICIDE PRODUCT AGAINST THE LABEL.*
> 
> There is a reason why these products have labels...to make sure the product is used correctly and safely on the target animal.
> 
> :nono:



Didn't you say you had a terrible fly problem? :shrug:


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Bob. Obviously there are some folks that have never had to battle a couple determined *****. I don't have any right now but I will note this formula for the next wave. Sorry 'bout your boyfriend.
KB


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

kbshorts said:


> Thanks for the tip Bob. Obviously there are some folks that have never had to battle a couple determined *****. I don't have any right now but I will note this formula for the next wave. Sorry 'bout your boyfriend.
> KB


he does drink alot of Mt Dew


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

Good information. Thanks for that. My uncle lives next door and he goes **** hunting every night so that keeps our **** population down pretty well, but someday he might not be there to kill them for us! If anyone is mad that you are using fly bait to kill ***** in the middle of the night they are insane.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Bob, thank you so much for the info! The ***** decimated our corn again this year :flame: 
Tomorrow morning I'm off to TSC to buy some fly bait :dance: :dance: :dance:
Wonder if we can figure out a way to get possums and crows to eat it too?


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Paula said:


> Bob, thank you so much for the info! The ***** decimated our corn again this year :flame:
> Tomorrow morning I'm off to TSC to buy some fly bait :dance: :dance: :dance:
> Wonder if we can figure out a way to get possums and crows to eat it too?


Its smells like something dead.So id wager that opossums would love it.


I bought it to use on the neighbors dog which was getting my chickens.But didn't have the heart to use it after i calmed down.So i shot him instead. 
But note i read that dogs will lap it up when mixed with coke cola.Be very careful every one.Doesn't take but a very tiny amount to kill.Please put it somewhere where only the targeted victim can get to it.
And yes it works on flys to boot.  They drop dead faster than the *****.
Ive heard it causes massive,all most instant internal bleeding,which is why it works so fast i guess.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

kbshorts said:


> Thanks for the tip Bob. Obviously there are some folks that have never had to battle a couple determined *****. I don't have any right now but I will note this formula for the next wave. Sorry 'bout your boyfriend.
> KB


I have had to battle plenty of crafty *****, weasles, opossums, owls and other wildife trying to get to the chickens. We work very hard at our poultry enclosures and now have few problems. 

Part of my job includes helping "clean up the mess" when folks use poor judgement and risk other animals/people with their poisonous recipes. Oh, and these people are so full regret at what their lack of judgement did after the fact. But, I'm sure at the time, they are like most of the folks on this thread - taking it lightly, and no big deal. 

Some people understand the consequences of using something against the label - others don't. Point is - the label is there for a reason, not just to see if you can read.


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

Jan Doling said:


> I will wait to put it out until after I have locked the poultry away for the night. What if the ***** are sloppy and spill some on the ground....will I have to cordone off that area or can I just dilute it with a good hosing?


Id be very careful.Id image just one crystal of it would kill a chicken.But it does dissolve fairly well so i dought you'd have pieces laying around.How ever this stuff is strong enough that if it rained where it got spilled and a chicken drank from a puddle in the area, well. :shrug: 
Id put it in a heavy enough dish that the ***** cant turn it over.And maybe in a corner that can be hosed out of the pen just encase they got it out on the ground.

To everyone:
Two strans of electric fence around the coop/run is much safer.And you don't have to reapply it after another **** moves in.  Cheap charger 35dollars, wire and plastic insulators 30 dollars.Peaceful nights sleep priceless. 
One wire 8 inches off the ground for noisy dogs and *****,and another near the top to prevent climbing.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I found that Pepsi works best for me. We use a live trap to catch them. I dip all of my varmit cartridges in a cup of flat Pepsi (has to be flat) and let them air dry. Put the barrel right up agin the trap, pull the trigger, ***blammo***. That Pepsi does the trick. I've heard Coke will work, but why tamper with success.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

bob clark said:


> I have been told that it will also kill by its self because they cant burp. it bloats them up and they die .


That would be rats, not *****.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

insanity said:


> Id be very careful.Id image just one crystal of it would kill a chicken.But it does dissolve fairly well so i dought you'd have pieces laying around.How ever this stuff is strong enough that if it rained where it got spilled and a chicken drank from a puddle in the area, well. :shrug:
> Id put it in a heavy enough dish that the ***** cant turn it over.And maybe in a corner that can be hosed out of the pen just encase they got it out on the ground.
> 
> To everyone:
> ...


So, what's everyone's idea for keeping ***** out of my 160 yr old saw mill? They live between the first and second floors. (ceiling) They make such a huge mess, and eat my peafowl's fertile eggs (that's 25.00 each egg!)
We have a real problem with rabies around here. Rabid bats, specifically. And we have bats living in that mill too. At this point in time, there is really no good way to make the building tight. 

Live trap? Then what am I supposed to do with the thing once it is in the trap? Our home is 'in town' even though we have 10 acres or so. Doesn't matter. You can't just shoot a gun here. Stick it in my SUV and drive it and drop it off somewhere? That's illegal here.

So, the only good option for me is to kill them, and deal with the carcass. Fast acting poison seems like a better option than for the **** to wander off 1/4 mile and then have my dogs come across it.

The conservation district says there is open season on racoons, and coyotes. Provided I get a 7.00 trapping licence, I can kill them via whatever method is most convienient for me. Including poison. 

Oh yeah, and I have a REAL FLY PROBLEM!


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

BaronsMom said:


> I have had to battle plenty of crafty *****, weasles, opossums, owls and other wildife trying to get to the chickens. We work very hard at our poultry enclosures and now have few problems.
> 
> Part of my job includes helping "clean up the mess" when folks use poor judgement and risk other animals/people with their poisonous recipes. Oh, and these people are so full regret at what their lack of judgement did after the fact. But, I'm sure at the time, they are like most of the folks on this thread - taking it lightly, and no big deal.
> 
> Some people understand the consequences of using something against the label - others don't. Point is - the label is there for a reason, not just to see if you can read.


How would you enclose a 1 acre garden? How would you enclose a 2 acre cornfield that you're growing to feed yourself and your animals? 
These animals are eating our food. What they don't eat they destroy.
Most people on this board (myself included) are bright enough to figure out a way to poison the target animals only.
BTW, the "reason" the label is there to protect the company from liability - period.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Paula, This works great around sweet corn patches. Just use several pans at diferent locations around the patch. Aluminum pie pans work great. I'm very careful to take up all pans in morning and put back out late evening. My river bottom grows great corn, but it grows unbelievable *****! Opossums are likewise attracted and subsequently killed.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Paula said:


> How would you enclose a 1 acre garden? How would you enclose a 2 acre cornfield that you're growing to feed yourself and your animals?
> These animals are eating our food. What they don't eat they destroy.
> Most people on this board (myself included) are bright enough to figure out a way to poison the target animals only.
> BTW, the "reason" the label is there to protect the company from liability - period.


That's incorrect. The improper use of the pesticide as listed on the label is the applicator's responsibility.

The pesticide label is your prescription for using a pesticide. The label contains information necessary for safe and effective use. It may refer you to labeling for supplemental label information (examples: Worker Protection Standard, endangered species program). 

All pesticide labels have signal words that identify the toxicity of the product. 

It is a violation of federal law to use a pesticide in a manner inconsistent with the label. The label is a legal document recognized by courts of law. Failure to read and follow its recommendations is a violation that may result in fines or other legal action being taken.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Part of my job includes helping "clean up the mess" when folks use poor judgement and risk other animals/people with their poisonous recipes.


If someone else's animal is in my barn then they are welcome to eat it too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Think it would work on them? Also, unless I take it in, the dang possums will come up on my portch and eat the cats food. I used to trap them with the old time traps, one spring handle. break up a weenie all round it. Did real good, but got busy with farming and laid off of it. The cats each got caught once, and luckly it didnt hurt them, but once was enough, and they didnt mess around there again.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Hmmm...
I wonder if they make a varminticide? for ***** and possums?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Highground said:


> That's good to know, but I think I'd trap them first. What if they eat that stuff and crawl under the house before they die?


If you trap *****, please don't go releasing them. Kill them. It is wrong to release them somewhere else and move your problems to someone else's homestead. You might think you are releasesing them 'out in the wilderness' but that is someone else's land.

Another problem with catch & releases is you can spread disease that way.

Remember: Catch & Kill.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

BaronsMom said:


> That's incorrect. The improper use of the pesticide as listed on the label is the applicator's responsibility.


Am I confused? I thought that's what "protect the company from liability" meant.
You sound like a talking (typing, lol) government rule book. There're the "rules" - then there's real life. BTW, I'm well aware of the rules, so you can stop spouting them at me now, thank you.
We don't use ANY type of chemical on our farm. No chem. fertilizer, no chem. pesticide or herbicide - this is an exception where I feel use is warrented.
Did you miss the part where I said these animals are eating our food? I suspect either you don't grow much of your own, or you don't have trouble with critters destroying your hours and hours of hard work, or you would understand.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks Stephen!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

BaronsMom said:


> That's incorrect. The improper use of the pesticide as listed on the label is the applicator's responsibility.
> 
> The pesticide label is your prescription for using a pesticide. The label contains information necessary for safe and effective use. It may refer you to labeling for supplemental label information (examples: Worker Protection Standard, endangered species program).
> 
> ...


Barons mom ,thankyou for making these precautions known to us. I think it is very inportant to be mindfull of the precautions on the lables so as to help us make the right choices on our homesteads.

in this case i am comfortable and confident that i can atchive great results without bad results by useing the product not according to lable.


again thank you for your valuble insight and input. informed decisions can not be made by ignoring the lable information provided by our govt..


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The advantage to drowning raccoons in Mountain Dew over using a poison is that you know which animals you are killing. And when the raccoons are dead their bodies are also not poison. The sugar coating from the Mountain Dew also attracts ants, which speed their decomposition.

By using a non-selective poison in a method that allows access by many types of animals, you create a situation in which the poisoned animals might travel a bit before they die. Because you have created a hazardous situation, you are morally if not legally responsible to make sure any animals killed by your poison cannot be eaten by animals that are outside your property. The poisoned bodies could be easily dragged away from your land by scavengers and left on another person's property where their animals or wild animals on their land might ingest the poisoned dead animal and be harmed.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Paula said:


> Am I confused? I thought that's what "protect the company from liability" meant.
> You sound like a talking (typing, lol) government rule book. There're the "rules" - then there's real life. BTW, I'm well aware of the rules, so you can stop spouting them at me now, thank you.
> We don't use ANY type of chemical on our farm. No chem. fertilizer, no chem. pesticide or herbicide - this is an exception where I feel use is warrented.
> Did you miss the part where I said these animals are eating our food? I suspect either you don't grow much of your own, or you don't have trouble with critters destroying your hours and hours of hard work, or you would understand.


As I said earlier, I may talk like a government rule book because I have to know the rules...we should all know the rules when we use chemicals!

As for produce and gardening...

My family has a large garden that on average produces 700 quarts of canned green beans a summer, then sweet corn, tomatoes (we have 23 tomato plants), potatoes, green peppers, salsa peppers, raspberries, strawberries, summer squash, cucumbers, onions, melon and pumpkin...we're now starting plants for the fall garden which includes lots of cabbage. Although extremely dry and hot this year, the garden has drip irrigation - it is an oasis. It is a wonderful garden that feeds several members of my family and extended family.

The north side of the garden is 8 feet from a wooded area (trees/brush), the south and west side of the garden are bordered by field corn which is now 12 feet high. The garden is not near the house - about 100 yards away.

We don't have any trouble with wildlife that is worth using a bait mixture that could affect non-target wildlife or humans. 

The garden is fenced and there is an electric fence (2 rows lower to the ground), there is a barnyard (Mercury) light near the garden, AND it helps to have the assistance of an effective farm dog...***** that get in the garden are trapped in a homemade live trap and humanely disposed of (if you consider a shotgun humane). We've only had problems with one raccoon make it in the garden this year (so far)

If you want lethal methods and live in the country and the law allows - shoot the *****, trap the ***** then kill the *****.

I appreciate you don't want to use chemicals - sometimes in desperation we're willing to try things that cause more harm than we expect.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Oggie said:


> The advantage to drowning raccoons in Mountain Dew over using a poison is that you know which animals you are killing. And when the raccoons are dead their bodies are also not poison. The sugar coating from the Mountain Dew also attracts ants, which speed their decomposition.
> 
> By using a non-selective poison in a method that allows access by many types of animals, you create a situation in which the poisoned animals might travel a bit before they die. Because you have created a hazardous situation, you are morally if not legally responsible to make sure any animals killed by your poison cannot be eaten by animals that are outside your property. The poisoned bodies could be easily dragged away from your land by scavengers and left on another person's property where their animals or wild animals on their land might ingest the poisoned dead animal and be harmed.


LOL, dh and I were just wondering this morning - if we took the dead ***** and possums and put them up on them mountain maybe we could kill some of the coyotes too? We're covered up with them.

J/K


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

OK, we have a ground hog(s) and several babies in our back yard on the creek bank. They've made huge holes and burrows in the side of the bank and towards one of our barns. Do y'all suppose this stuff would work on ground hogs? Do they like sweet stuff like Mountain Dew or Coke?


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

They love sweet stuff, but the fly bait you mix with the MD is nasty. Smells like something dead (bought some today.) I don't think groundhogs would eat it. 
They're easy to trap with a live trap with some cut apple pieces though.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't live in the countryside. The raccoons in my neighborhood are not a problem to anyone that I can discern. My garden is not my main food supply (still working on that). But it seems to me that poisons are a very scattershot and hazardous way of dealing with the problem.

I put up the MSDS link so that, since you guys will probably use it regardless of any opinion of mine, you have the information to recognize if you or your animals have been exposed, and are aware of what treatment to expect if you get medical care in time.

If I were to catch and release an animal I would release it in an area that is not used for agriculture (eg: steep mountains or state/national park).


----------



## brownthumb (May 18, 2006)

isn't it illegal to poison wild animals in PA?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Pauls, I PM's you.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> A little dry cat in the mix helps as well.


Would that be one of those fancy breeds, or would a regular, dehydrated barn cat work?  

Actually, I honestly believe that, given enough of it, the Dew would kill the **** -- drink enough of that kind of garbage and it WILL kill you.

Tracy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Better not be too hard on die hard dew drinkers I know several people that dink a Minimum of a 6 pack a day~!! And haven't died yet as this has gone on now for 20 years for many of them. 
My vending friends put More Mt. Dew in their soda machines then ALL Coke Products Combined~!!! I kid you not. Now Coke has come out with a product to equal Dew called Vault, But they are not marketing that way as a replacement for Dew. So that is cokes fault lol. But there are very die hard Dew drinkers out there and plenty of them as Dew has 2 times the amount of caffeine then regular soda. Note:: Not including Jolt~!!! Jolt says right on the bottle 2 times the sugar 2 times the caffeine~!! Not that is one that really DOES give you a lift


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Iffn it would kill packrats or not, dangit


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I realize the problems the raccoons may cause and I have no problem with population control but knowing this still would not allow me to use this method of control. In Wisconsin and many other states it is illigal to use, if caught using this method you are subject to large fines and possible jail time. Not only raccoons but other animals and birds will "take the bait" and those that don't over indulge, do make it a ways away from the seen of the crime to parish. These critters become a food sourse for other preditore animals and they are also indescrimitly poisoned. While the immediate impact is seen as a blessing by some, I do wonder about the long term impact. For me, I choose not to waste indisciminatly and would hope good conscious would be the rule on this subject. Part of mans responsibility is to be wards over the creatures that abound this earth.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can't afford fencing (the basics) then maybe you should save up before bringing home any more animals.
Poison is a cruel method.


----------



## MountainRonda (May 18, 2006)

The old-time ranchers around here say "If you want to protect your place from wandering animals, it's your resposability to fence it." Great wisdom in that. I've had horses and cows come by and they can cause all kinds of damage so I've learned to be prepared. The same holds true for any animals that are wondering around looking for something to eat. Where I live there are so many critters that I'd never be able to get rid of them all, I wouldn't want to anyway, so I focus on trying to outsmart them. That's where the real fun lies....Having good watch dogs helps too.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

You guys just don't get it. You can't fence raccoons and possums out.
I'd wager your bleeding-heart attitudes would change right quick if the only food you had was what you could grow.
What do you think farmers did in the old days when the above was true?
If it comes to my family eating or the varmints, guess who wins?


----------



## Twogun (Jan 31, 2006)

Trapper (or anyone with experience)

I bought a Haveaheart trap the other day to trap the ***** that have been ravaging my corn. The first two nites something had been messing with the trap (turned over) I think it was ***** because more of my corn had been destroyed. For some reason they will not go inside the trap. I know it works ok, because I caught the neighbors cat last nite. I use fish for bait.

Any suggestions as to what I can do to get the ***** to go inside the trap?

TIA


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Twogun, we always use cat food (a strong-smelling one - not the cheapies) when we trap *****. Cat food works for both ***** and possums.


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

Paula Wrote

You guys just don't get it. You can't fence raccoons and possums out.
I'd wager your bleeding-heart attitudes would change right quick if the only food you had was what you could grow.
What do you think farmers did in the old days when the above was true?
If it comes to my family eating or the varmints, guess who wins?



YOUR DERN RIGHT, KILL THEM ***** NOTHING MORE THAN GARDEN EATIN TREE RATS
I do not bust my but to feed ***** come August, I want to eat my own corn.


----------



## milkstoolcowboy (Sep 13, 2003)

Twogun said:


> Trapper (or anyone with experience)
> 
> I bought a Haveaheart trap the other day to trap the ***** that have been ravaging my corn. The first two nites something had been messing with the trap (turned over) I think it was ***** because more of my corn had been destroyed. For some reason they will not go inside the trap. I know it works ok, because I caught the neighbors cat last nite. I use fish for bait.
> 
> ...


Twogun,

Check how much pressure has to be applied to the trip plate to drop the door, first. 

Then, I'd get a plank (like a one-by-twelve) and put that down on the ground. Set the live trap on top of this and any animals you catch won't fill the trap with dirt from digging. 

Take a small can and poke two holes in it, run a wire through these holes and wire your bait can to the bottom of the trap. Some of these devils seem to be able to reach through and get at the bait can. We just use a bit of dry cat food, works real well.

Take an electric fence post and push it in along side the trap and wire the trap to this. This will prevent the animal from tipping the trap over. Some of the old live traps with the washer "sliders" will release the door when animals tip them over.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

as much as i love reading the posts from the bleeding hearts i have to go. there is a bald eagle circling the sted and i must so shoot it now before it gets into the free range chickens


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

milkstoolcowboy said:


> Twogun,
> 
> Check how much pressure has to be applied to the trip plate to drop the door, first.
> 
> ...


Good Tips!

Our live trap is a homemade large box trap built from scrap lumber and 1/4 hardware cloth so it is much heavier than live traps you can buy. Takes two adults to lift and move. There is a long, heavy rope tied to the back of the trap just in case we get a black/white critter in there and we need to drag the trap away to dispose of the skunk. We've used canned catfood and raw chicken - both have caught raccoons in the past, but they'll also catch skunks. If we know we've had a skunk around we put a tarp over the back half of the trap "just in case" we catch the wrong animal.

Haven't had to worry much about the trap this year because the electric fencing, in combination with the wire fence, is working pretty well.

Oh and Paula, no bleeding heart here...this is a one income family - my income and the food from the garden is VERY important. I don't have a problem disposing of problem animals but won't risk my animals, family and non-target animals with poison that isn't intended to be used the way it is labeled. I'd rather take the time to learn about what works (which is fencing) - and yes, done right - you can fence them out!

(farmers in the "old days" trapped or shot raccoons)


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

More tips on trapping from a Wildlife Damage Handbook:

Raccoons are relatively easy to catch in traps, but it takes a sturdy trap to hold one. Traps should be at least 10 x 12 x 32 inches (25.4 x 30.5 x 81.3 cm) and well-constructed with heavy materials. They can be baited with canned fish-flavored cat food, sardines, fish, or chicken. Place a pile of bait behind the treadle and scatter a few small bits of bait outside the opening of the trap and just inside the entrance. Traps with a single door should be placed with the back against a wall, tree, or other object. The back portion of the trap should be tightly screened with one-half inch (1.3 cm) or smaller mesh wire to prevent raccoons from reaching through the wire to pull out the bait.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Trapper (or anyone with experience)
> 
> I bought a Haveaheart trap the other day to trap the ***** that have been ravaging my corn. The first two nites something had been messing with the trap (turned over) I think it was ***** because more of my corn had been destroyed. For some reason they will not go inside the trap. I know it works ok, because I caught the neighbors cat last nite. I use fish for bait.
> 
> ...



Why would they go in the trap when they have your yummy corn to eat??


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

well you can add a small **** and a big fat possom to the list of dead varmits here

but not before i lost a guinea


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

highlands said:


> If you trap *****, please don't go releasing them. Kill them. It is wrong to release them somewhere else and move your problems to someone else's homestead. You might think you are releasesing them 'out in the wilderness' but that is someone else's land.
> 
> Another problem with catch & releases is you can spread disease that way.
> 
> Remember: Catch & Kill.


I don't think they meant they were going to release them.


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

Why resort to poisoning when you can just put up a decent fence? And YES..there are fences that keep out ***** and oppossums. Besides, it is like fighting a losing battle..there is no way you will put a dent in the **** or oppossum population. You will spend more money in poison and crap to attract it, when you can just save yourself some grief and put that money into decent fencing. Best believe there are about 50 more ***** and oppossums where those four came from


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't poison I SSS


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

Fence out *****????, where the heck are you from and have you ever even grown corn before? We are not talking about a city garden here are we??? and I can't dent the population??? I will bet the farm that my neighbors and I do considerably. And those fifty ***** you mentioned most of them have already been disposed off, I believe 61 last year between 4 neighbors. This year we have had almost no problems so it can be done.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

HeatherDriskill said:


> I don't think they meant they were going to release them.


When people talk about trapping them, especially when they mention live traps or Haveaheart traps, I worry they are just going to release the ***** somewhere else. This is a very bad thing.

As to getting rid of *****, the best solution is dogs. They love ****. Our livestock guardian dogs have cleared the are of **** and other pests. The actively hunt mice and other vermin all day long. They love doing it. The dogs, who have their rabies & other shots, are also our first line of defense against rabies and other disease coming into our herds and flocks.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

bargarguy said:


> Fence out *****????, where the heck are you from and have you ever even grown corn before? We are not talking about a city garden here are we??? and I can't dent the population??? I will bet the farm that my neighbors and I do considerably. And those fifty ***** you mentioned most of them have already been disposed off, I believe 61 last year between 4 neighbors. This year we have had almost no problems so it can be done.


Uh no...our garden is on a farmstead (80 acres) and the only farmstead on 640 acres, surrounded by woods, and field crops.

You have to use an electric fence for fencing to work. We use a four-foot wire fence, outside of the fence we string two strands of electric fence. The lowest wire is about 6 inches off the ground, the top wire is about a foot off the ground and strung above the bottom wire. You don't need to have "juice" in the wires during the day, turn it on at dusk and off in the morning. 

If ***** are hanging from trees and dropping into the garden, trim back the branches or put a hot wire on the top of your fence.

It's not like there aren't ***** in the area, they show up at the bird feeders at night and have caused havouc there because they can't get into the garden because of the fence!


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

Well that sounds like good start but that is pretty dern expensive, what do ya do when they dig under, no it wasn't a hog doing the digging.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've tried the fence method, perhaps not to the extent earlier described. For me, it failed miserably. Not to say others don't have success, but in a river bottom more drastic measures are called for, at least in my case. I went to the expense and labor of electric fencing one of my 1/4 acre sweet corn patches, thinking I'd move fence to the next patch as harvest approached. Wrong, one entire 1/4 acre virtually ruined in one night. Not to mention headaches of harvesting what little remained OVER the worthless fence. Seed, fertilizer, diesel, labor and fuel to market make it tough enough to see any return, the $$$$ it would take to fence out ***** would really put the bottom line where it doesn't need to be. I doubt any of us here poison indiscriminately all year long. Rather, we have a specific need that can only be addressed by the methods we employ. Perhaps not all situations are as dire as mine. I respect that others may have so little problem that a fence can handle it. Please respect that situations elsewhere can be much worse.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Twogun said:


> Trapper (or anyone with experience)
> 
> I bought a Haveaheart trap the other day to trap the ***** that have been ravaging my corn. The first two nites something had been messing with the trap (turned over) I think it was ***** because more of my corn had been destroyed. For some reason they will not go inside the trap. I know it works ok, because I caught the neighbors cat last nite. I use fish for bait.
> 
> ...


Twoguns, I stake my traps to prevent rollovers. I also secure my baits so that the target critters cannot readily remove the bait. Fish and catfood both work but I prefer peanutbutter and marshmellows for bait. It greatly reduces the nontarget catches. I drive a 30inch 3/8's stake on the bar side of the trap this works not only for stabilizing the trap but also forces the animal to the opposite side of trap and that greatly reduses trap misfiires from the accidental bumping of the trigger bar. I like the peanut butter smearred into a small cloth that I tie to the base of the trap with fishing line. This is done behind the twendle and then I spinkle a few miniture marshmellows on the rag and near by it. To entice the animal in I put a couple more on the outside and trail them into the trap....dont over do it a few goes a long ways. Hope this helps.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> Please respect that situations elsewhere can be much worse.


Our situation is just as bad as anyone else who lives in an area with a high raccoon population. We have perfect raccoon habitat and plenty of raccoons - no different than anyone else who has to deal with them. This has nothing to do with respect - just common sense and what works. 

We don't have problems because we've worked hard to keep them out of where they don't belong. Put fences and other barriers in place BEFORE you have a problem with pest wildlife. Don't assume they won't ever come to your garden or chickenhouse - they will, eventually. 

If you plant a garden, they'll be there. You have a chicken house that isn't protected, they'll be there. Why wait until you've lost your produce before trying to solve the problem?

If you put a fence in right the first time, all you have to worry about is a bit of maintenance. When we put up the fence, it wasn't expensive. We used existing fence from the farm and electric fence we already had on hand from having cattle on the place. But we did it right and didn't mess around - this is a large garden near woods and corn fields so it has to be protected. We also have a good dog and use a live trap to catch raccoons (and then eliminate them - not just move them) that hang around or make it into our barriers.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Trapper said:


> Twoguns, I stake my traps to precent rollovers. I also secure my baits so that the target critters cannot readily remove the bait. Fish and catfood both work but I prefer peanutbutter and marshmellows for bait. It greatly reduces the nontarget catches. I drive a 30inch 3/8's stake on the bar side of the trap this works not only for stabilizing the trap but also forces the animal to the opposite side of trap and that greatly reduses trap misfiires from the accidental bumping of the trigger bar. I like the peanut butter smearred into a small cloth that I tie to the base of the trap with fishing line. This is done behind the tweedle and then I spinkle a few miniture marshmellows on the rag and near by it. To entice the animal in I put a couple more on the outside and trail them into the trap....dont over do it a few goes a long ways. Hope this helps.


We'll have to try the marshmellows - I hard someone else like using those for raccoon bait. Forgot all about it. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Tarot Farm (May 22, 2005)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> Okay, I need to proof prior to posting! I suppose one could suspend the dry cat slightly above the wet poison & hope for the best. No offense intended towards felines or those who love them, just a typo. I have used this concoction for years with Coca Cola (Notice I didn't say coke) and it kills EVERYTHING that eats/drinks it. Never had much luck with diet drinks (Duh, real sugar is always best). Do be careful, this is pretty serious poison, all pets, even your neighbors will be found dead if they're allowed access to it. Thanks for catching that Bob. Stephen


Hhhmmm, if my neighbors are found dead, I will be the first one that is blamed for it. OR, do you mean the neighbor's pets?  

I have had troubles with ***** and possums, but this sounds too cruel for me to do. I do not want to risk anything beig poisoned by accident either.
What if a child found the tempting treat? :help:


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL Tarot - it's not a tempting treat, its NASTY and smells like something dead.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

It's illegal none the less. Illegal things best not be recomended on a public forum. You'll get your butt busted.


----------



## Twogun (Jan 31, 2006)

I caught a **** last nite! :hobbyhors Thanks for all the excellent advice.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you all for the 4 pages of good information. with all this good info the varmitts dont stand a chance


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Add one more small **** to the list this morning


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

found another one this morning all spralled out dead not three feet from the pan

there are chickens and guineas running around the pan for about a week now and none have shown up dead. Im not saying it will not kill them but it doesnt seem to draw them eather.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Yvonne and our boy are still having to deal with the after affects of a mishap with some bugspray that occurred over 40 years ago! Our boy feels somewhat neglected at times since I dont share his interest in sporting events, all due to a bugspray incident from years ago. I was about 15 years old, living on my grandpas farm about 12 miles from town. One afternoon one of the local crop spray airplanes had a terrible crash. The pilot although uninjured from the crash was trapped inside the plane. The bug spray that he was carrying had sprung a leak and it got all over him, soaked through his clothing and enough was absorbed through his skin to be fatal. It left his widow in somewhat of a bad spot, raising thier 2 young children on her own, no life insurance, and the farm to take care of. Now what does this have to do with my boy not being able to share time with me involving sports today? Heres the connection. I was just developing an interest in sports at that time and had arranged for transportation to and from practice with the local minister. Some how or another while this minister was consoling the widow, helping out around the place with chores and the like, he took his work a bit too seriously and she found herself with yet another child to raise. To say the least this created quite a stir among the church members and this fine fellow had to leave the country in search of a new flock to minister to. Without a ride to ball practice, I lost all interest in sports and my boy has nobody to get all goofy with during the playoffs. Poor kid is missing out on his childhood today all over some bugspray 40 years ago!


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

one more **** last night 

thats 7 **** and one possum all together


----------



## roughingit (Apr 6, 2005)

highlands said:


> When people talk about trapping them, especially when they mention live traps or Haveaheart traps, I worry they are just going to release the ***** somewhere else. This is a very bad thing.
> 
> As to getting rid of *****, the best solution is dogs. They love ****. Our livestock guardian dogs have cleared the are of **** and other pests. The actively hunt mice and other vermin all day long. They love doing it. The dogs, who have their rabies & other shots, are also our first line of defense against rabies and other disease coming into our herds and flocks.


Grandparents drown the ***** and nutria they catch. Just drop the whole trap into the pond for a day or so, even if the top of the trap is sticking out an inch or so, they can only dog paddle or hang on the sides so long. Hmmm come to think of it, the poison sounds a bit more humane since it's faster!

My unlce catches ***** out at the orchard where there's no pond, and he electocutes them. Fairly quick death, smells like heck.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

didnt read all the posts.

so forgive me if someone has already pointed this out

The topic of this thread is misleading "Mt Dew will kill *****" then as an afterthought you put poison in the equation.

SO now I think I will start a thread that is titled

Snickers bars will kill Grizzly Bears.............(click to the post and then youll see)

If you just put a stick of tnt in it


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

DrippingSprings said:


> Snickers bars will kill Grizzly Bears.............(click to the post and then youll see)
> 
> If you just put a stick of tnt in it



I bet it would work alot better than the TNT by itself. we dont have a grizzly problem here but i bet it would work on the ***** just as good


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

bob clark said:


> I bet it would work alot better than the TNT by itself. we dont have a grizzly problem here but i bet it would work on the ***** just as good


LOl I agree.

Best poison out there is timic they dont call it "ol three step for nothing"


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

best way to dispose of critters in a live trap is just dip it in a barrel of water or sit in a pond creek etc. I prefer not to send lil 22 bullets ricochetting off the wire into my leg. 

I often set up leg hold traps on a cable with a one way stop. The other end in the water. They will drown themselves


----------



## MountainRonda (May 18, 2006)

Hey...put the trap and all, right on the barbecue.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

One of my neighbors has had a real problem with racoons this summer. She has been trapping and relocating to a river, but we have been thinking about learning how to clean, butcher and prepare. I assume that racoons are edible. Any advice?


----------



## Rhen (Jul 6, 2006)

It can be kind of hard when trapping. Many states, counties, etc... have laws that say you can't let a trapped animal go any more than a mile or two from where you trapped. That just means putting the animal right back into its own territory and setting up the buffet. ***** can be wretched things too!!

PS- I have to go check my snickers bar. BRB.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Paula said:


> You guys just don't get it. You can't fence raccoons and possums out.
> I'd wager your bleeding-heart attitudes would change right quick if the only food you had was what you could grow.
> What do you think farmers did in the old days when the above was true?
> If it comes to my family eating or the varmints, guess who wins?



Regardless, using poisons in a wrong way is just - wrong. There is no other way to look at that, and you will always be wrong on that point. You set yourself up for fines, causing damage, and having more & more govt control over things as people thumb their nose at the current set of rules.

Shotgun/ rifle; good dog; traps; electric fence set low to the ground were/ are all good **** control methods farmers use(d) to control these pests.

As well as some poisons, if one follows the label/ laws. The days of using poisons are on the way out tho. Just how it is.

--->Paul


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

My nomination, best message for all catagories, 2006.
--->Paul



Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yvonne and our boy are still having to deal with the after affects of a mishap with some bugspray that occurred over 40 years ago! Our boy feels somewhat neglected at times since I dont share his interest in sporting events, all due to a bugspray incident from years ago. I was about 15 years old, living on my grandpas farm about 12 miles from town. One afternoon one of the local crop spray airplanes had a terrible crash. The pilot although uninjured from the crash was trapped inside the plane. The bug spray that he was carrying had sprung a leak and it got all over him, soaked through his clothing and enough was absorbed through his skin to be fatal. It left his widow in somewhat of a bad spot, raising thier 2 young children on her own, no life insurance, and the farm to take care of. Now what does this have to do with my boy not being able to share time with me involving sports today? Heres the connection. I was just developing an interest in sports at that time and had arranged for transportation to and from practice with the local minister. Some how or another while this minister was consoling the widow, helping out around the place with chores and the like, he took his work a bit too seriously and she found herself with yet another child to raise. To say the least this created quite a stir among the church members and this fine fellow had to leave the country in search of a new flock to minister to. Without a ride to ball practice, I lost all interest in sports and my boy has nobody to get all goofy with during the playoffs. Poor kid is missing out on his childhood today all over some bugspray 40 years ago!


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

double post daggone delay


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont agree with you a lot Paul but I agree here poisens are just to unsafe as they can kill anything with small kids and lots of critters at my place I would never consider using any type of poisen I had lot of problems with ***** eating my poultry the half grown ones were climbing up and inbetween the eaves in the poultry house and killed over 20 I tried covering the holes but could not drive a nail in the oak at that angle and so stuffed the wholes with feed bags, the ***** just pulled them out then they started eating my watermelons and boy do I love melons I got a 12gauge shot gun and killed 7 in one night just got up in the middle of the night a few times,while DW spotted them I let em have it. That is all it takes if you shoot enough of em you will not have any problems.


----------



## County wild Bill (5 mo ago)

Stephen in SOKY said:


> Blue Streak Fly bait. Must have the active ingredient in Blue Streak, but any brand would do, there are however 2 types so get the correct active ingredient. Available @ TSC and feedstores everywhere! Just make it strong enough to do the job quickly. A little dry cat in the mix helps as well.


What is the active ingredient? I can't find blue streak anywhere. Thank you


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

County wild Bill said:


> What is the active ingredient? I can't find blue streak anywhere. Thank you


You need to google "blue streak fly bait msds".

It is a federal offense to use the product other than in the manner listed on the label.






Fly Bait Insecticide NSN 6840-01-183-7244 - Pest Control Agents And Disinfectants


NSN 6840-01-183-7244 insecticide,fly bait pricing and availability, cross reference parts, and webflis data.




nationalstocknumber.info


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, this info is going into my daily log and saved for future use.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

BaronsMom said:


> *IT IS ILLEGAL TO USE ANY INSECTICIDE/PESTICIDE PRODUCT AGAINST THE LABEL.*
> 
> There is a reason why these products have labels...to make sure the product is used correctly and safely on the target animal.
> 
> :nono:


It's also illegal to take the tags of your pillows and mattress. Go pound sand.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

County wild Bill said:


> What is the active ingredient? I can't find blue streak anywhere. Thank you


Product has been discontinued. The government must have found out that it works, so they banned it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> It's also illegal to take the tags of your pillows and mattress. Go pound sand.


The one I cut off my pillow said "except by the consumer".










Once you buy it you can remove any tags you wish. 

BTW, this is a really old thread. Baron'sMom hasn't even logged on in nearly 10 years.


----------

